# roots



## thylton (Aug 8, 2013)

*roosts*

how much roost space is recommended per large breed chicken?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I usually recommend 18-24 in. to allow for turning around and repositioning, getting up and getting down with ease and without knocking another bird off the roosts.


----------

